# Sleeper Plus "Discounted" Accommodations



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Hello All! Was just looking at Sleeper Plus fares on the Canadian, and was a bit confused about the options. The site frequently shows "Discounted" accommodations along with non-discounted ones, and I'm wondering if there's any difference. So, for example on December 18, there are 10 Sleeper Plus options for two people on the westbound Canadian:


Upper Berth - Discounted
Upper Berth
Lower Berth - Discounted
Lower Berth
Cabin for 1 - Discounted
Cabin for 1
Upper and Lower Berth - Discounted
Upper and Lower Berth
Cabin for 2 - Discounted
Cabin for 2
So between the "Cabin for 2" and the "Cabin for 2 - Discounted", there's about a $500 price difference. Is there any disadvantage of the discounted one? Because if there isn't a difference, by all logic everyone would just go for the discounted one.

Thanks for helping out a total VIA newbie!


----------



## Eric S (May 7, 2018)

Different refund/exchange policies


----------



## cpotisch (May 7, 2018)

Eric S said:


> Different refund/exchange policies


T'ank you.


----------



## caravanman (May 8, 2018)

I think that is just the way the website works, a bit like Amtrak's "saver" fares, when available, being shown against all the regular price options. I would confidently expect that the VIA discounted fares will sell first!

Ed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 15, 2018)

They have a simpler fare arrangement. There are three levels, Peak, just after peak, and off Peak. Then in Sleeper Plus there is Discounted for the early bookers if they will accept the conditions for refunds, changes, etc.


----------

